# Toribash.. ?



## Lexx (20. Oktober 2009)

Stichwort KILLERspiel.. 

ein sehr guter langjähriger Freund und Kunde von mir 
spielt seit ca. 1-2 Jahren ein Game namens *Toribash*.

Kennt ihr das.. ?
Taugt euch das.. ?
Spielt ihr das.. ?

Wem darf er mal den Kopf abschlagen
und die Beine ausreissen.. ?
Einen Armwinkel ansetzen oder 
die Kniescheiben zertrümmern.. ?


----------

